# Satin splashed Salome



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

So; it's been awhile; here's a young adult splashed satin doe I call Salome.


----------



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

I like the colour, so pretty with satin


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Her background color has hints of gold in it, unlike any himi or siamese I've ever seen. It looks different from every angle. Most of the splashed I've produced has darker backgrounds, so she's very different. She has a male litter mate who is similar, but not quite as pretty.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

gorg mousey


----------



## Elven (Apr 18, 2010)

Just awesome. WHY cant anyone figure out a way to transport mice from other countries! If I could only get one... 
Your mice are always so pretty and different.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, all!

The tris are always unpredictable and there's almost always a surprise or two in every litter, and it's one of the things that I love about breeding tris.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Very pretty!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks! I'm glad you enjoy looking at my mousie pix since I don't plan to stop taking pix any time soon.


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

what a unique looking mousey!! i love her! i hope my next litter has some satins...


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

wow, shes lovely, this is why i think i want satins!!!!! just wow. She an absolute beaut !!!


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow! She looks extremely similar to our mouse, June, who we thought was a long haired brindle satin... now I almost 100% sure that she is in fact a splashed. 
Gorgeous mouse!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, guys!

JustMouse: That's not too unlikely as the tri/splashed genes were dispersed at a Rodent Fest three and a half years ago.


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

haha.. yah. i didnt know that. woops. thanks for the info  she seriously is a gorgeous mousey tho.


----------

